# Kaufberatung, komplett neuer PC



## FerTex (28. November 2021)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir demnächst einen neuen PC gönnen und habe folgende Hardware rausgesucht:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define S
Mainboard: MSI B550-a Pro
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5600x
Kühler: Arctic Freezer 34 eSports
GPU: Zotac GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER AMP
RAM: Crucial Ballistix DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200
M2 SSD: Kingston A2000 (SA2000M8/1000G) 
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM Modular 80+

Gibt es hier Verbesserungspotenzial? Insb. bei RAM, CPU, Mainboard bin ich mir unsicher
Gebraucht wird der PC zum surfen und überwiegend für gaming. Sinken die Preise noch mal nach Weihnachten, also im Januar?

VG
FerTex


----------



## Toshii (29. November 2021)

Na dann, willkomen im Forum 

Wichtig wäre zu wissem, wie das Budget aussieht - ist es mit den oben genannten Teilen schon am Maximum oder gibt es Spielraum? 

Gäbe es nämlich Spielraum, würde ich auf lange Sicht zu einer stärkeren GPU und Netzteil tendieren (auch, wenn die Grafikkarten gerade natürlich unverschämt teuer sind). Beim Netzteil würde ich aber definitv zu einem 550W oder 600W Netzteil greifen, damit für spätere Upgrades noch Kapazität ist. (Für richtig starke Grafikkarten in der Zukunft natürlich noch mehr Watt)

CPU ist momentan sehr beliebt und wohl auch leistungstechnisch recht gut - RAM ist mMn fast Geschmackssache geworden (3200 DDR4 passt ja), aber 32 GB sind etwas viel, wenn du keinen Videoschnitt etc. machst. Nur für Internet + Gaming reichen 16GB aus, gibt aber andere Gamer, die jetzt sagen werden, dass 32GB der neue Basiswert sein sollte... Mainboard sollte passen, für 20€ mehr hätte ich das B550 Tomahawk von MSI genommen, das hat einen besseren Audio-Chip verbaut (falls dir so etwas wichtig ist). https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1365979.html

Soweit erstmal meine (laienhafte) Analyse. Andere werden sicherlich noch folgen.


----------



## Batze (30. November 2021)

@Toshii hat da schon die richtigen Ansätze gebracht.

Netzteil.
500 Watt von einer Top Firma sind erstmal gut, aber ich würde da ruhig zu mehr greifen um in Zukunft auch diverse leistungsspitzen gut abfangen zu können. Und merke, selbst ein 700Watt Netzteil saugt dir nicht permanent 700 Watt aus der Steckdose, sondern nur wenn es gebraucht wird. Viele denken nämlich das ein Netzteil das so hoch dimensioniert ist permanent das aus der Steckdose zieht. Das ist Quatscht. Je nach Budget, das Höchste nehmen was geht, also Quali Netzteil natürlich.

RAM.
32 GB braucht der Gamer nicht unbedingt. Aber die Ram preise sind gerade nicht so Hoch, also warum nicht. mehr schadet nicht.

Graka.
Ja die ist natürlich gerade so für Full HD noch gut. Für mehr aber auch nicht. Ich denke da muss man nichts zu sagen, ist eben gerade so das da die preise Unverschämt sind.

CPU.
Na bei der Graka langweilt die sich und spielt nebenbei mal so 1000 Skat Partien. Will sagen, mit der hast du auch noch in 3-5 Jahren deine Ruhe.

Das Mobo.
Das ist leider Unterste Klasse. Also bei der CPU solltest du nochmal locker 50€ drauflegen um was vernünftiges zu holen.
Das Board ist nicht schlecht eventuell, aber auch sehr begrenzt.
Persönlich, ich selbst würde mir nicht das wichtigste Teil im PC unter 150-200€ kaufen. Das merkt man dann eben wenn man es mehrere Jahre betreibt und dann auch mal mehrere Hardware anschließt.
Ich selbst habe z.B. bei mir jetzt intern 5 Festplatten dran, intern eine Soundkarte Extra und eine Extra USB 3.0 PCI-E Karte, 4 Externe Platten über USB 3, dazu noch 3 USB 3 Hubs über PCI-E Karte Extra für VR, Game Pad ist immer dran und dann noch mein Lenkrad auch noch(aber nicht permanent), dann noch Ladestadion für Handy und USB für meine Kartenleser für Foto, usw., läuft alles geschmeidig über das Board und natürlich gutem Netzteil.
Da würde das Board was du dir ausgesucht hast in die Knie gehen. Glaub es mir.
Wenn du allerdings auch in Zukunft da nichts weiteres großes an Masse anschließt wird es reichen.  

Festplatte.
Die SSD ist soweit in Ordnung, 1 TB sollte da ja jetzt auch gut bezahlbar sein und es muss keine M2/Nvme Unbedingt sein. Als Datenspeicher würde ich aber noch eine normale HD dazunehmen, also für Videos/Musik usw. was nicht schnellen zugriff braucht. So ab 4-8 TB aufwärts. Du wirst schnell sehen das auch die ganz schnell voll wird. 

CPU Kühler.
Zum gewählten kann ich nicht viel sagen, aber besser als der interne AMD Kühler bestimmt. 

Gehäuse.
Macht erstmal einen guten Eindruck, auch optisch. Wobei ich natürlich nichts über die 2 Lüfter (wie gut und wie Laut sind die?)sagen kann und wie der Airflow geregelt ist und wie gut man da überall rankommt und wie schnell man das ganze öffnen kann. Was ich nicht sehe sind Festplatten HD Käfige? Wo bringst du da normale HD Platten unter zur eben reinen Datenspeicherung?

So das war es erstmal von mir. Hoffe es hilft dir ein wenig weiter.

gruß


----------



## hunterseyes (11. Dezember 2021)

Evtl. auch mal dazu schreiben, was du mit dem Rechner vor hast. die Aussage mit "32GB braucht der normale Gamer nicht" ist oberflächlich. ich spiele zb DualUniverse, da frisst das Spiel ohne Probleme >30GB Ram und hat immer noch hunger. Musste da dann zwangsweise auf 64GB aufrüsten.
Mit berücksichtigen sollte man auch immer, wieviel ram generell vom vorhandenen schon einfach durch Windows und Co in Benutzung sind.


----------

